# i hate math



## cracker91 (May 12, 2011)

i've failed my first two math tests and things aren't looking good for the next two. I think I can pull it off if I study more but I procrastinate too god damn much. I waste hours looking through the stupid **** on youtube and cracked.com. These are the five credits I need to be a sophomore but I am afraid i'll **** myself over. anyone else hate math like i do?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, you're not alone. I absolutely detest it. Math and I have always been mortal enemies and I want to cry every time I am forced to do math beyond my ability.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Me too, I get the material but I just can't seem to pass the Final test, this is my 3rd time taking this class in college, but I am positive that I am going to pass this summer.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe force yourself to watch one math-related youtube video per video you're watching to procrastinate? I hate math that I can't do. Any that I can do is fine though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to HATE math, hate hate hate, loathe DESPISE and hate. 

not anymore. I love it. practical uses of math might be more your thing. It turns out its mine. Rather than just screwing around with formulas for the sake of it, if you start applying it to things like figuring out discounts, and so on. for example, say you work at a retail job.

the end of day total sales figure reading from the till is $23,638 and your state has a, let's say, 8% sales tax. how much of that figure is actually tax? 

you need to divide that end of day reading by NOT just .08, but 1.08. That will give you the actual sales figure, subtract that from the end of day total and you now know the sales tax collected for that day. 

Other practical uses like figuring out the sales AND excise tax if you're buying a car, amortization if you're buying a house, income taxes, all that is MUCH more interesting to me than what and how I was taught math in high school and a few college classes. So, I guess what I'm saying is if you can find a good book on Business Math, try that to get yourself motivated. I'd recommend any book by Jeffrey Slater. 

Also, and I'm not kidding, try Danica McKellar's books. They may seem a little fluffy at first, but she explains it so simply. 

Just some suggestions. I hate to see anyone fail at math and ruin their opportunities doing so, like I did.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I understand it but I truly hate it as well. **** gives me a ****ing headache. I can do complex algebra problems but **** up on basic math -_- But I seriously hate all of it, it is like ****ing getting your eyes scooped out with rusty spoons.


----------



## Justin1 (May 26, 2011)

cracker91 said:


> i've failed my first two math tests and things aren't looking good for the next two. I think I can pull it off if I study more but I procrastinate too god damn much. I waste hours looking through the stupid **** on youtube and cracked.com. These are the five credits I need to be a sophomore but I am afraid i'll **** myself over. anyone else hate math like i do?


Maths is not that much difficult...like you think...i also hated maths the most...but after sometime maths was the only subject i liked alot when took it seriously and started understanding it better...


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Math is so fun, you people are crazy.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate math but it's easy so I end up taking extra math classes. I took up to AP calc in highschool and then got screwed when I started college and was required to start over at pre algebra. I was only required to take up to college algebra but took trig and calc again cause I needed to raise my gpa .5 to keep my financial aid.

I'll do your math if you do my english. I haven't passed an english class since first semester of 9th grade but they gave me my diploma anyway based on my standardized testing scores. I've put all the english requirements off for my college degree so I've got to do 3 classes of it now before I can graduate.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

For me, I love Maths. I once hated Maths like you too but as I progressed to Secondary School, I began to think that it's not that hard as I thought it would be. It's actually subject that requires an adequate amount of practice to score high marks.


----------



## phella (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm OK with algebra, but anything beyond that, such as calculus was just too much for me. Also one of the reasons I dropped out of computer science


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I hate maths too. I suck at it big time.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

I love math


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I hate maths thats too hard for me, i love easy maths but I guess not much of its easy so I probably do hate maths lol


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree with Leonardess about using math for practical applications. Math is wonderful and useful when you know how to do it, but it's a bitc* when you're trying to learn a new form and it's not sinking in. I've literally spent upwards of six hours with some math homework and still got it wrong. How demoralizing is that? Sure, I can do it eventually, but not without a huge helping of self-loathing and frustration.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

Your not alone. I hate math so much


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugh in calc we had a complicated problem involving pendulums, periods, vectors... about a radar picking up a plane that I spent several hours 2 days a week for a month on because it was counted as 1 whole quiz out of 6 quizzes and I didn't even get 50% on it. We were suppose to work with the whole class but I don't really do that and I was gone for illness a lot during that time so I only had my husband and sister to help. Luckily you got to drop 1 quiz and 1 test from the semester.



> I'm OK with algebra, but anything beyond that, such as calculus was just too much for me. Also one of the reasons I dropped out of computer science


Our cs degree only requires college algebra and a topic specific math class involving algebra (my college loves topic specific math classes) for the degree. I took extra classes through calc just to boost my grade.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Math isn't so bad. I actually did better in the tougher courses than the easier ones.
It figures :lol


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Ugh, math. I absolutely hate the stupid subject! I'm much better at English. Im taking a math course this summer, but it's my very last one and I'm done with it.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Jcoj613 said:


> Math is so fun, you people are crazy.


No it is not. It is painful. :mum


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Math is awesome and fun(when i'm not lazy;/) :teeth:teeth:teeth:boogie:boogie
You know what's painful, sucks and is ***********.
Literature:afr:blank:no:sus, especially when you have to analyze some stupid poem or book.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

That's funny b/c you have almost the completely opposite attitude I have about literature vs. math.


----------



## shinghan (Dec 18, 2010)

I used to enjoy math in high school. Now first year calculus was just too intense and I barely passed with a 60% I think. Luckily I only needed a full credit and nothing more.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm thinking about taking second year algebra in the winter semester but don't know how it compares to calculus. I did extremely well in calculus but I had a good friend who taught well. Yet some people feel algebra is easier...?


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

to op, i know how you feel. currently taking a summer math class for prerequisite for my computer science classes. working my *** off, spending literally 8-9 hours a day doing my assignments & studying, still getting a D.

i would like to get a degree in computer science but i dont know if ill be able to crack the college calculus that's required for it.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

cpuzManiac said:


> to op, i know how you feel. currently taking a summer math class for prerequisite for my computer science classes. working my *** off, spending literally 8-9 hours a day doing my assignments, studying, still getting a D.
> 
> i would like to get a degree in computer science but i dont know if ill be able to crack the college calculus that's required for it.


What do you plan to major in? I will be doing computer science this sept and I know it entails a certain level of math, which I hate

But what you major in will determine the amount of math you will eventually need


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I much prefer algebra to trig even though trig has proven more useful than high level algebra in real life. I've used it to solve various animal husbandry issues. I do use more basic algebra often to calculate the level of a nutrient when mixing my own feed for the animals to avoid commercial diets. If I put in 2 parts this and 1 part this at these protein percentages what is the resulting percentage... That's just general algebra though. I haven't needed anything above general algebra for my programming and database classes so far.


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

I suck at math. I barely passed algebra 2. I'm good a Statstics though...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

In H.S., I could get an easy A in advanced placement English and could do very well in other courses like history, psychology etc; but when it comes to math, I feel like they should have sent me back to the 6th grade level. 

You're not alone.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm terrible at maths, then again i never really bothered paying attention or doing the homework. I just hate it with a passion, wish i understood it!


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

theseshackles said:


> What do you plan to major in? I will be doing computer science this sept and I know it entails a certain level of math, which I hate
> 
> But what you major in will determine the amount of math you will eventually need


sry i wasnt really clear, right now im majoring in Computer Networking (CN) which only requires as a bare minimum for a Associate Science degree, college algebra. but i have taken a few lower level programing classes and i kind of like programming better than the networking stuff so im thinking about going into Computer Science (CS)

right now i plan to get the AS degree in CN because im already half way through it and then transfer to Uni to get a Bachelors of Science in CS. because i didnt major as CS right off the bat doing this route will probably take me 1-2 more years than if i did major as CS in the first place.

but for the Bachelor Degree in CS bare minimum math is calculus, which is honestly dont know if ill be able to handle, so im still not entirely sure on my decision.

but to answer your question, yes your major will entail what level of math you need. as for me if i just want CN all i need is College Algebra, if i want CS ill need to go up to calc.


----------



## thewrestler92 (May 22, 2011)

I hate math too. I'm glad I only needed one math class for my degree. I was never good at it. I got a 30 and the 2nd test out of 3, i thought i wasn't gonna pass it but I got a C. I'd recommend discussing your grades with your teacher or professor and he or she can make suggestions on how you can improve your grades. If that's not possible, then just try finding somewhere in your school where you can get tutoring or help. The tutoring places at my university helped me a lot with my math and it helped my test scores a lot.


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

Maths is just somebody's way of encapsulating a particular observation in their environment. Potentially, you can devise your own way of interpreting sets of objects and so on. Therefore, if you are bad at maths, it doesn't necessarily mean you are stupid, just that your brain doesn't find the concepts created by other people to be intuitive.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> In H.S., I could get an easy A in advanced placement English and could do very well in other courses like history, psychology etc; but when it comes to math, I feel like they should have sent me back to the 6th grade level.
> 
> You're not alone.


I'm allergic to English classes.:sus:afr:no:getarmad::stu:yawn<<<<<<< That's how I feel about English classes.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm with Stewie on this one. Maths I can deal with, I've done courses in calculus, ODE's and PDE's and linear algebra. English and social science subjects on the other hand make me feel like I need to go back to kindergarten.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

So do I but if I'm gonna finish my biology study I have to be vary good at it I understand its importance but I still hate it


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Math is useless in life.... FACT

No, in all honesty I guess it could possibly come in handy, with taxes and that's about it, when the hell are you gonna need to know what X equals... NEVER. I suck at math.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Math is useless in life.... FACT
> 
> No, in all honesty I guess it could possibly come in handy, with taxes and that's about it, when the hell are you gonna need to know what X equals... NEVER. I suck at math.


It is useless, but it's everywhere: Your computer,cellphone,tv,car and so on.
:drunk


----------



## cracker91 (May 12, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Math is useless in life.... FACT
> 
> No, in all honesty I guess it could possibly come in handy, with taxes and that's about it, when the hell are you gonna need to know what X equals... NEVER. I suck at math.


except engineering that structures we use and programming our computers systems and tracking our economy. other than that useless.


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

Never had a problem with math or any academic subject really. I've had times where there was a lot of work and I just didn't want to do it, but I've very rarely not done well in a class because the material was just too hard. There are many parts of math I really love and find interesting, particularly applications of statistics.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

lol math is useless?

i feel like you've already decided that and nothing I can say will change your mind.

i think what's more true is the math you have been exposed to is what you feel is useless. And that may be true because the way math is taught in this country is terrible, outdated, and mundane. The math that's incredibly useful is the stuff most people can't handle. 

I don't hate math, but I can very well see how some people might.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It's hard to separate hatred of maths from bad teaching and bad textbooks.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> Math is useless in life.... FACT
> 
> No, in all honesty I guess it could possibly come in handy, with taxes and that's about it, when the hell are you gonna need to know what X equals... NEVER. I suck at math.


My rabbits need to eat a diet of 18% protein. The clover hay is 26% protein, the pellets are 14% protein, and the supplement is 8% protein. If I mix 4 parts pellets to 3 part supplement what is the resulting protein and how much clover hay do they need to eat to make 18%? I do this stuff weekly for birds, dogs, horses.... We try to feed all our animals as natural of diet as possible rather than commercial foods which are like feeding them mcdonald's for every meal.

If I want a round pen for working my horse that is a diameter of 60' how many feet of fence do I need going around the outside? Every few years I redo this problem when I resize my round pen or make another one for another purpose.

A few years ago I wanted to raise chickens. On the property I found an old wooden oat bin. The door could not be opened without a lot of effort that I did not want to expend unless I knew it was big enough so I counted the sides and measured it to be a hexagon with 6' panels. What's the surface area of the floor available to the chickens? I believe I actually asked the question somewhere on these forums years back.

If my bottle of ivermectin is a 10% solution, 250ml, and I need to dose .2mg/kg how many cc of ivermectin do I draw for a 4lb rabbit?

That's the math I use in one part of my life where you wouldn't think math has any application. My pets are a constant stream of math. Then there's things like car payments, picking out a credit card with the best terms, budgeting for a laptop, mortgages.... where math has more obvious uses.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

Lol at all the math haters on here. I'd wager that none of you have ever done a proof before, and are mostly complaining about computational mathematics (find the derivative of cos^2x). 

What most people don't realize is math is a skill, not a natural ability and either get discouraged by making too many careless mistakes, a bad teacher, general laziness, or a combination of all three.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I like math. It's like the only subject I don't hate.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate having to take a math course to graduate from college as a Latin major. Makes no goddamned sense. I've put it off forever, now I finally have to take stupid college algebra and have to pass it.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

That does seem pretty weird to have to take a math course to get a Latin degree. Maybe the connection is Latin people used math too?

I have a love/hate relationship with math. Most courses I've taken in math I just don't enjoy. It was a pretty big part of computing so I had to take math courses throughout undergrad and just never really enjoyed it. 

I mean math has a ton of practical applications for everyday life (I don't think a computer would exist without math and life without computers is not possible nowadays.) But doing the simple math problems, or really anything that has been solved before just doesn't seem fun to me. I know you have to master the basics before you can do any groundbreaking work, but the basics in math just seem to cover everything. 

Getting to actually use math in new and creative ways though can be quite fun to solve new problems. It's just I haven't found that to be tested or taught in many classes I've had.


----------

